# Music ; Spotify ; Deezer ; ...



## micka260 (10 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis un grand adepte de musique, j'ai utilisée pendant plusieurs année deezer pour passez chez Spotify depuis 2 ans, lors de mon passage de deezer a spotify j'ai automatiquement transférer ma musique d'une application à une autre.

Aujourd'hui j'essaye de lancer un peux le débat pour avoir des points de vue, que pensait vous de la nouvelle application Music ? ses possibilité ? ... vaut t'elle le coup de tout recommencer a 0 vue qu'aucun transfère n'est possible ?

Merci


----------



## lineakd (10 Juillet 2015)

@micka26à, tu as trois mois pour te faire ton avis, c'est gratuit!


----------



## Oyoel (13 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Il y a déjà un topic dédié aux avis sur Apple Music, je t'invite donc à poser ta question, ou plutôt à le découvrir ici :
http://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-apple-music.1267389/


----------

